
Apple Tries to Stop Developers Sharing Data on Users' Friends - beau
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-06-12/apple-cracks-down-on-apps-sharing-information-on-users-friends
======
beau
The data in my Address Book is far more sensitive (and valuable) than the
pages my friends like.

